# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good budget hotels in Bhubaneswar

## mano133

There may be a lot of good budget hotels in Bhubaneswar. .com specializes in finding hotels that fits your budget and are centrally located in Bhubaneswar. Visit us and quickly search for budget hotels in Bhubaneswar and also check out our free cancellation policy. We are confident you will love it.




hotels in Bhubaneswar

----------


## davidsmith36

1.Hotel grant central
2.priya hotel
3.kamala hotel
4.swosti grand
5.hotel janpath

These are the lot of good budget hotels in Bhubaneswar..

----------


## hangraolytam

1.Hotel grant central
2.priya hotel
3.kamala hotel
4.swosti grand
5.hotel janpath

These are the lot of good budget hotels in Bhubaneswar..

----------


## davidsmith36

Good budget hotels in Bhubaneswar:
Upasana Hotel
Atithi Bhawan
City Palace Hotel
Pushpak Hotel
Bhagya Palace hotel
Maurya Inn Hotel

----------

